# Stellensuche zum Hornhechtangeln in NL



## dodo12 (27. April 2011)

Moin Jungs,

ich und 3 Freunde  kommen aus Münster (NRW) Und wir haben vor auf Hornhecht zu Angeln, da wir hier  in NRW keine Möglichkeiten haben auf Hornhecht zu Angeln, wollen wir eine  kleine Tour zur Nordsee in Holland planen! Könnt ihr uns vielleicht  bei der Stellensuche weiterhelfen? Also welcher Ort sich lohnt und ab wann sie dort zahlreich zu fangen sind damit es sichj für uns lohnt. 
Über eine rasche Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen! 

Grüße,
dodo12


----------



## Ted (27. April 2011)

*AW: Stellensuche zum Hornhechtangeln in NL*

Ich kann die die schleuse am Brouwersdam empfehlen. Auf der Seite vom Grevelinger Meer kannst du sie auch von dem Geländer aus oft sehr gut sehen. Die Holländer angeln immer mit Pose auf Hornhecht, was ich auch vom geländer aus versuchen würde. Ansonsten links und rechts auf den spitzen. Zur Nordseeseite hin ist es aber auch ganicht mal so schlecht...
lange kanns nicht mehr dauern. Wenn ihr auf nummer sicher gehen wollt würde ich aber noch bis juni oder juli warten.


----------



## Fury87 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Stellensuche zum Hornhechtangeln in NL*

Und im Mai lohnt es sich noch nicht? Ich dachte immer, dass Mai die beste zeit wäre.


----------



## Fury87 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Stellensuche zum Hornhechtangeln in NL*

Würden uns über weitere vorschläge freuen!

gruß. fury


----------



## dodo12 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Stellensuche zum Hornhechtangeln in NL*

Danke schonmal an Ted für die gute Info! Hat denn sonst noch jemand andere Stellen und ab wann kann man mit zahlreichen Fängen rechnen, weil wir ungern mit leeren Händen nach Hause gehen würden!!! #c
Also schreibt Leute, bitte helft uns! #h#h


----------



## Fury87 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Stellensuche zum Hornhechtangeln in NL*

Wir wollen ende mai los, lohnt es sich da schon? Und wo wollten wir es am besten probieren?


----------



## powermike1977 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Stellensuche zum Hornhechtangeln in NL*

neeltje jans. immer schoen die seite wechseln je nach stroeming -  also auf die seite stellen, wo das wasser hin fliesst


----------



## dodo12 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Stellensuche zum Hornhechtangeln in NL*

Okay, hört sich gut an die Stelle! Wurden denn dieses jkahr dort schon welche gefangen? Weiß jemand was?


----------



## claudi007 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Stellensuche zum Hornhechtangeln in NL*

hallo

würd gern mal wissen ob mittlerweile schon jemand auf hornis war dieses jahr und ob es sich schon lohnt oder wir lieber noch ein bisschen warten sollen..

gruß claudi


----------



## lsski (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Stellensuche zum Hornhechtangeln in NL*

Hallo 
vom Boot aus werden schon welche gefangen...19 blijvers grootste geep 73cm de rest waren 55 a 60 cm

http://www.zeevisland.com/00-Vangstberichten/2011/Mei-B/_BOOT--Mei.htm

LG Jeff


----------



## claudi007 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Stellensuche zum Hornhechtangeln in NL*

wenn man dat nu noch alles lesen könnte...lach

da wir vom ufer aus angeln wollen,sollen wir da besser noch warten,wenn ja wie lang? 

lg claudi


----------



## dodo12 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Stellensuche zum Hornhechtangeln in NL*

Ab wann wird es sich denn richtig lohnen! Wir planen am übernächsten Wochenende zu fahren wenn alles passt. Dann werden sie doch richtig da sein oder?! 
Danke schonmal. |wavey:|wavey:

Grüße

PS.: @Claudi: Das heißt das da einer 19 Hornhechte bis zu einer max. Größe von 73cm gefangen hat, im Durschnitt hatten sie aber so 55-60cm.


----------



## claudi007 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Stellensuche zum Hornhechtangeln in NL*

das konnte ich noch lesen,nur bei dem link hört es dann doch auf...grins

wir haben auch vor in 2 - 3 wochen zu fahren..wenn se denn dann da sind:q


----------



## dodo12 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Stellensuche zum Hornhechtangeln in NL*

Kann doch nicht sein das hier keiner weiß, ob die Hornhechte schon vor Holland rumpaddeln, oder?! Also los leute, haut in die Tasten!!!!! DANKE!


----------



## ChokeEasy (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Stellensuche zum Hornhechtangeln in NL*

Hallo, wollte von 22.-24 nach Holland, wahrscheinlich zum Hoek van Holland und es da auf Hornhechte probieren, weiß einer ob es sich lohnt oder ist vlt selbst oben zum angeln? 

Gruß
Robert


----------



## claudi007 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Stellensuche zum Hornhechtangeln in NL*

hallo

wir wollen morgen nach westkapelle zum hornis angeln..hat da vieleicht einer ne str wo man auch parken kann.und evtl ne adresse von nem angelladen wo man watwürmer bekommt?

danke schonmal...

lg claudi


----------



## dodo12 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Stellensuche zum Hornhechtangeln in NL*

@ Claudi007: Dann schreib aber unbedingt ob ihr schon welche gefangen habt, okay? Wäre super nett!


----------



## Bambine (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Stellensuche zum Hornhechtangeln in NL*

bzgl. ob die Hornhechte schon da sind.

Ich wohne in Rotterdam und wollte dieses Jahr das erste mal auf Hornhecht angeln, also war ich im Laden um mich nach diesem komischen Pose zu erkundigen. Der Besitzer war sehr nett und erklaerte alles von Rute bis Rolle, sowie montage mit dem komischen Pose und Koeder. Und meinte zum Schluss, es werden schon welche gefangen aber eigentlich nocht etwas zu frueh. Das war vor 2 Tagen. Keine Ahnung wo es noch zu frueh ist, ich hatte vergessen zu fragen


----------



## dodo12 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Stellensuche zum Hornhechtangeln in NL*

Und, weiß schon jemand was neues, ob sie jetzt schon richtig da sind?!


----------



## claudi007 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Stellensuche zum Hornhechtangeln in NL*

hallo

soaus arbeitstechnischen gründen heut erst ein kleiner bericht..

samstag morgen um ca 11.00 uhr auf den damm von westkapellen gefahren..und dann |bigeyes..da standen sie ars.. an ars.. soweit man kucken konnte hornijäger..ok dann mal ne stelle suchen..gefahren und gefahren..weit nach dem leutturm wurd es dann besser..stelle gefunden,alles aufgebaut und angeln rein..mein mann und ich jeder ne brandungsangel mit buttvorfach und seeringelwurm ins wasser..und ne angel für hornis mit wasserkugl inne hand..leider den ganzen tag nicht ein hornhecht..auch rechts und links von uns nicht einer..mein mann hat dann mit dem typ neben uns geredet,die hatten ganz füh morgens 3 hornis gefangen,das wars.bin dann später mal weiter runter gafahren...vor den leuchtturm..da wurden einige gefangen..ok..hatten wir die falsche stelle..da wir über nacht blieben..wollten wir morgens umziehen..hatten dann über nacht 4 brandungsruten drin und 5 schöne wolfsbarsche gefangen zwischen 42 und 53 cm..morgens dann umgezogen und..dahin wo man über denn damm fährt und in ner std 6 hornis gefangen,alle auf seeringelwurm..dann fing es leider so an zu stürmen das man die wasserkugel kaum mehr als 5 m raus bekam..den posenanglern ging es genauso..leider war es das dann..also haben wir..und die meisten anderen.. zusammengepackt und ab nach hause..war trotz der wenigen hornis ein schönes we..das wir deshalb am 1 juni we wiederholen werden..

deshalb würd ich mal gern wissen ob einer weis ob es sich da auf hornis noch lohnt vom ufer aus,oder man besser wo anders hin fährt?

weis vileicht auch jemand ob es da irgendwo ein bootsverleih gibt,vorrausgesetzt man braucht keinen führerschein?denn son paar m raus fahren wäre bestimmt ned verkehrt..

dank euch schonmal

gruß claudi


----------



## Elfchen_19 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Stellensuche zum Hornhechtangeln in NL*



claudi007 schrieb:


> hallo
> ..
> 
> deshalb würd ich mal gern wissen ob einer weis ob es sich da auf hornis noch lohnt vom ufer aus,oder man besser wo anders hin fährt?
> ...



Kannst Du, möchtest Du und/oder willst Du nicht einfach mal die Suche im Board benutzen |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|bigeyes?!

Dann wäre Dir doch bestimmt schon der aktuellste Beitrag http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=217098 zu Deiner o.a. Frage ansonsten aufgefallen.
Bessere Infos wirst Du (außer einem Selbstversuch) zu Westkapelle nicht erhalten können. 

Da Ihr ja (Deiner o.a. Beschreibung folgend) am zweiten Tag schon ungefähr an einer "besseren Stelle" gestanden und gefischt habt, nutze doch mal die Suchfunktion und schaue mal nach den Beiträgen von Willi (Weißnixabergroß) und mir, die wir so in den letzten Jahren genau zum Thema "Hornhecht in Westkapelle" verfasst haben...
Du darfst bei Deiner Suche ruhig bis ins Jahr 2008 zurück gehen - da werden Sie auch geholfen, wie man (montagen- und ausrüstungsmäßig) an die Hornis in 80 - 100 Metern Entfernung an welchen Stellen in Westkapelle (vor allen Dingen auch mit welchem Köder) heran kommt...

Viele Spaß und Erfolg bei der Suche. So Ihr dann einige Tipps am ersten Juniwochende anwendet, werdet Ihr hoffentlich bessere Fänge denn zuletzt zu verzeichnen haben.

Anglerische Grüße und Petri Heil

Eddy #h


----------

